# Married, but vow of silence and chastity



## WanCar (Jul 5, 2020)

Post had to be deleted request of husband


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

Since he agreed to couples counselling, make an appointment.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Now I'm extremely curious.

Sent from my cp3705A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

maquiscat said:


> Now I'm extremely curious.
> 
> Sent from my cp3705A using Tapatalk


Wasn't that exciting. Husband suddenly didn't want any sex for several years and wouldn't talk to his wife about anything. Wouldn't do anything to fix their non-existent sex life. Oh, and ex-husband got **** cancer and had his **** cut off.

Kind of a misleading title.


----------

